# Free Templates To Create Customized Honey Labels



## arcowandbeegirl

very neat!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## AstroBee

Nice label, but it is missing information. I'm sure its fine if you're giving it out as gifts, but if you're selling your honey, then you need more info. Of course you could add a secondary label, but that adds costs and hassle. At minumum you need: Net weight and contact information (calling out a company name is not sufficient). 

http://www.honey.com/nhb/industry/labeling-information/


----------



## beth14kk9

Very classy looking!


----------



## brac

Can't seem to get it to download.

Missing info is no prob, since you can customize it :applause:


----------



## winevines

AstroBee said:


> Nice label, but it is missing information.
> http://www.honey.com/nhb/industry/labeling-information/


Label requirements are set by State. I believe. That Honey Board link makes it seem that nutritional info is necessary and it is not. In VA, for example, you have to have contact info and weight, and fluid oz.


----------



## PaloAltoMark

Hi Astro Bee & Others:

I don't sell honey, I give it as gifts. As a result, I don't list weight or other information on the front. Of course, you can add this if you like.

If you sell honey, you would also need to list nutritional information according to FDA guidelines.

You can buy pre-printed labels with honey nutritional information from a variety beekeeping websites like BrushyMountain. here is a link to the label for 1 pound of honey for example:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Nutrition-Labels-1-lb/productinfo/626/

Brac & Others:

The design file is 1.7MB so it may take a while to download. You will need to have Adobe Illustrator (graphics design software) to open it. Please post here, or to my web site, if you have been either successful or unsuccessful at downloading and opening this file. I may be able to think of some other way to post the files.

Thanks

-Mark


----------



## AstroBee

winevines said:


> Label requirements are set by State. I believe. That Honey Board link makes it seem that nutritional info is necessary and it is not. In VA, for example, you have to have contact info and weight, and fluid oz.


You are correct that labeling requirements are state-based. In VA you need weight (US std and Metric), and contact info. Do not need fluid oz. (Unless things have changed since last year when I was inspected).


----------



## AstroBee

PaloAltoMark said:


> .
> 
> If you sell honey, you would also need to list nutritional information according to FDA guidelines.


I guess my previous post may have misled some. The NHB is NOT a governing board on honey labeling. They provide suggestions. Please check with your state for specific labeling rules.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## The Soap Pixie

PaloAltoMark,

Thank you for sharing this template, that is very nice of you!

Labeling is definitely "state" specific. Here are guidelines for Minnesota: http://www.mda.state.mn.us/food/safety/honeylabel.aspx


----------



## brac

Mark,
I have Illistrator on my other computer so I can't test it yet, but I was able to save the template 1.74MB. It saved as a .pdf (is this right?)

Anyway I was able to save it by right clicking on the templete and using save target. Hope this helps others, and I will post when I get it on my other puter and try it out.
Thanks


----------



## PaloAltoMark

Brac:

It should be an illustrator file. I believe the extension is eps. My e-mail address is [email protected]. Send me an e-mail and I'll reply by attaching the files.

-Mark


----------



## dannyidp

:applause: thanks so much,I have not tried it yet, but that was very generous of you to do this.We really need more people like this in this crazy world we live in. what a better place it would be if we all took a good look at our self and found the goodness in our hearts that we all were born with and tried to help others! thanks again....Dan


----------



## MMunley1

Does anyone have a copy of this label template . It is great and would love a copy.


----------



## Barry

Send me an email and I'll send it to you.

[email protected]


----------

